
How Foursquare Is Forcing Social Networks to Check In or Check Out - iProject
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/03/location-apps-social-media/
======
smonff
Hey. Nobody forces to check-in. We are free to not check-in, not having a
Facebook or Google account and all that stuff.

